# Dimethyl Ether Production Project



## احمد جواد علي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا هو المشروع رقم 3 الخاص بمجموعة كبيرة من المشاريع التي فيها موازنة المادة والحراره وتصاميم بعض الاجهزه ويمكن استغلالها لتطبيقها مباشرة على برنامج الهايسز*​


----------



## sunrise4ever (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*Thank you*

مشكوووووووووووووووور 


ونتطلع الى المزيد منك ..........:20:


----------



## حسام ح (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بلدي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## soflex (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل .. رجاءا رفع الرابط ثانيه لاني احتاجه بشده .. ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا المشروع المفيد ودامت الأبداعات .......


----------



## 132436 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوور اخي الكريم وشكرا


----------

